# Transmission oil



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Best to change it. It won't damage the transmission to change the fluid.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

TDCruze said:


> Best to change it. It won't damage the transmission to change the fluid.


Thx .How mouch liters i need to put in?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Netanel1014 said:


> Thx .How mouch liters i need to put in?


Measure whatever comes out and put that amount back in, the easiest and for sure way.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

You should get between 4.0 and 4.5 quarts


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Can you find a shop that can do a total flush of the transmission? That would be ideal to get all the old oil out and fill with fresh oil.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Can you find a shop that can do a total flush of the transmission? That would be ideal to get all the old oil out and fill with fresh oil.


I can. But it would be expensive. 
I wonder i should buy this car. 
What are you think? Chevy cruze 2017 after 137k kilometres is will be reliable?
The price is good....


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Netanel1014 said:


> But it would be expensive.


How expensive is expensive?

Maybe the price of the car can be negotiated to include a credit or partial credit for the transmission flush.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> You should get between 4.0 and 4.5 quarts


4.0-4.5 qts is the initial fill. For a full fill, it is 9 qts for Auto


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

What are you think? Chevy cruze 2017 after 137k kilometres is will be reliable?
The price is good.... 
if i buy it i need to expent to replace the engie soon?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Netanel1014 said:


> But it would be expensive.


Balance the cost by doing an in-between service. Instead of paying for an expensive flush, have the shop drain & fill, run the car for a while, and then another drain and fill. Do that and you will change more of the old transmission oil than just a regular drain and fill.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Balance the cost by doing an in-between service. Instead of paying for an expensive flush, have the shop drain & fill, run the car for a while, and then another drain and fill. Do that and you will change more of the old transmission oil than just a regular drain and fill.


What about the engie? I need to afraid from the lspi?.
The seller is the owner of car lot. He is dont know about the history of this car. But the car was teat the the engie is in good condition. I can flush it too if is help to lspi..


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Imo the best LSPI protection is using Dexos 1 rated oil, and changing it every 5k miles. As far as the engine, bore scope it.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Imo the best LSPI protection is using Dexos 1 rated oil, and changing it every 5k miles. As far as the engine, bore scope it.


Hi
From what i understood the lspi is a something that be duration in time..and there is no ability how to check this before .i correct? 
Thx


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Johnny B said:


> Imo the best LSPI protection is using Dexos 1 rated oil, and changing it every 5k miles. As far as the engine, bore scope it.


There is an engine ECU update available that can help with LSPI. A Chevy dealership will likely not give you the update for free, so you'd have to pay them to update it. Perhaps an independent shop has access to GM software updates and can do it cheaper if it's a quick job.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> There is an engine ECU update available that can help with LSPI. A Chevy dealership will likely not give you the update for free, so you'd have to pay them to update it. Perhaps an independent shop has access to GM software updates and can do it cheaper if it's a quick job.


I will check this. Thx a lot!


----------



## gid58 (Mar 23, 2020)

Never change the fluid after 125000, new detergents will destroy old clutch materials, more than 2 quarts of new oil, you are asking for trouble......


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

gid58 said:


> Never change the fluid after 125000, new detergents will destroy old clutch materials, more than 2 quarts of new oil, you are asking for trouble......


proof please


----------



## gid58 (Mar 23, 2020)

rebuilt many powerglides 200r4 th350 th400 125c 440t4 700r4 4l60e 4l80e and on, I wouldn't do it, I would add only if I had to.....js


----------



## ashafers (Dec 20, 2014)

Netanel1014 said:


> Hi to all
> I want to buy cruze 2017 gen 2 .
> The car was run like 140k
> I dont know if the transmission oil change any time (i guess is not).
> ...


Check CarFax, it may be listed there along with the other maintenance done.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Where will this car be used? I see your profile flag picture is Israel. Maybe the fuel available there has better octane ratings than you might find in the USA?


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Where will this car be used? I see your profile flag picture is Israel. Maybe the fuel available there has better octane ratings than you might find in the USA?


The octan is 95.
I dont know if iths better. But the lspi here is happening.. not much.


----------



## hwertz (Dec 21, 2021)

Netanel1014 said:


> The octan is 95.
> I dont know if iths better. But the lspi here is happening.. not much.


That should help! The regular gas in US is 87 octane, with "premium" 91 octane. I don't think locally I can even buy 94 octane, let alone 95. (I do run E85 in mine sometimes -- 85% ethanol -- which is like 110 octane, and my Cruze LOVES that -- mine is a 2012 though so it doesn't have direct injection like the 2017 does.)


----------



## MinneCruzer (Jul 27, 2019)

I did my 2016 Cruse at 90k miles. The trans fluid is a simple drain and refill. You Tube has some vids on it. I drove mine a couple thousand miles and did it again. Not sure I would be concerned about LSPI on a car that has that many miles. A lot of them that had that issue did not make it that far. Run a good oil and good fuel and should not be an issue.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

hwertz said:


> The regular gas in US is 87 octane, with "premium" 91 octane. I don't think locally I can even buy 94 octane, let alone 95.


Those numbers do not mean the same thing. The USA uses (R+M)/2 as the Anti-Knock Index where most other nations uses either RON or MON numbers on the pump.


----------



## hwertz (Dec 21, 2021)

Didn't think of that! Anyway per google 91 AKI (R+M)/2 is about 95 RON for typical motor fuel, so if you buy 95 you're already avoiding the lower octane fuel (87 here would be like 90-91 octane there). 

The Cruze's here have all specified 87 octane; the gen i (no direct injection) just pulls a bunch of timing & boost at lower RPM with the sag in power you'd expect from it, the automatic just raises the shift points to avoid these bogs (it'll lower the shift RPM under light acceleration if you put higher octane gas in it.) The direct injected one (if you don't get LSPI) can run full boost and timing with any octane gas, but running higher octane like you are surely reduces the chances of LSPI occuring.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

hwertz said:


> Didn't think of that! Anyway per google 91 AKI (R+M)/2 is about 95 RON for typical motor fuel, so if you buy 95 you're already avoiding the lower octane fuel (87 here would be like 90-91 octane there).
> 
> The Cruze's here have all specified 87 octane; the gen i (no direct injection) just pulls a bunch of timing & boost at lower RPM with the sag in power you'd expect from it, the automatic just raises the shift points to avoid these bogs (it'll lower the shift RPM under light acceleration if you put higher octane gas in it.) The direct injected one (if you don't get LSPI) can run full boost and timing with any octane gas, but running higher octane like you are surely reduces the chances of LSPI occuring.


Thx


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

MinneCruzer said:


> I did my 2016 Cruse at 90k miles. The trans fluid is a simple drain and refill. You Tube has some vids on it. I drove mine a couple thousand miles and did it again. Not sure I would be concerned about LSPI on a car that has that many miles. A lot of them that had that issue did not make it that far. Run a good oil and good fuel and should not be an issue.


You are not afraid to change the oil at this mile? To you have a problems after that or the transmission was running good?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

hwertz said:


> The direct injected one (if you don't get LSPI) can run full boost and timing with any octane gas


Oh no, it's a known issue that high temperature heat soak is a problem with these engines when running lower octane fuels. Premium is a must in summer weather and no less than mid-grade in cooler temperatures.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh no, it's a known issue that high temperature heat soak is a problem with these engines when running lower octane fuels. Premium is a must in summer weather and no less than mid-grade in cooler temperatures.


here in israel we have 95 octan and 98. 
in cruze i can use 98 octane ?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Netanel1014 said:


> here in israel we have 95 octan and 98.
> in cruze i can use 98 octane ?


98 octane is recommended.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Ok.
For the oil type. What i should to buy?
What the type of transmission oila and the recommended engie oil type? (In the car book is dexos 2 5w-30). 
The coolent is help to avoid from the lspi? (If i change it to fresh coolent)


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Be careful with 17 make sure it has had its pistons upgraded. They original pistons and rods were defective!!!!!!


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

This is what you could be in for with any gen 2 cruze but most likly a 17


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Netanel1014 said:


> recommended engie oil type? (In the car book is dexos 2 5w-30)


dexos 2 oil is for Diesel engines, but you can use it in the gasoline engines.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Amsoil and 93 octane fuel and hope for the best even with it my engine blew at 45 thousand miles. If your still looking at cars that little extra towards a camry cant go wrong the cruze is a great little car when its going but at the end of the day its no toyota or honda when it comes to reliablity...i got mine simply because it had 1,700 miles a factory warrenty and was thousands cheaper then anything in its class. Have had tp use the warrenty multiple times already on some major issues.


----------



## Netanel1014 (5 mo ago)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Amsoil and 93 octane fuel and hope for the best even with it my engine blew at 45 thousand miles. If your still looking at cars that little extra towards a camry cant go wrong the cruze is a great little car when its going but at the end of the day its no toyota or honda when it comes to reliablity...i got mine simply because it had 1,700 miles a factory warrenty and was thousands cheaper then anything in its class. Have had tp use the warrenty multiple times already on some major issues.


Yes that what my friend say to me. I will save my money to buy chevy 2018.. thx


----------

